# Fortress (Zombie Game) - Round 3



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2012)

Between the exam next week and halloween coming up in two weeks, it's time to dust off another fun game. I am opening this up to start getting players, as I'd like to start the Monday after the exam once the boards open back up.

*SAME GAME AS BEFORE. *

Here is a link to the previous game to see how it played out before:

http://engineerboard...opic=19050&amp;st=0

*The Game:* Zombie Outbreak

*The Concept:*

Anybody interested in playing needs to post in this thread some indication of your interest to play (like I'm in, or I'm down, or I'm a survivor) at any time throughout the game (so if you don't play from the start, you can still play later on)

After I've gotten a few people as initial survivors, I will initiate the outbreak by infecting some of them at random (there will be a PM from me with initial outbreak instructions). I will post in this thread once zombies are activated.

Once those initial zombies are created, they will begin infecting others. Those not infected will begin to try to shoot the zombies.

*The Rules:*

1. All game play occurs in this thread, by PM's, and in the "Abandoned Villages (R3)" thread when it is available.

2. Everybody gets one turn per day (shot or bite) unless you have a power up (see power up section below)

3. You stay in your status all day, and only go into the next mode the next day.

4. Gameplay will be suspended from 11:59pm Friday night through 12:01am Monday morning (using Eastern time).

For example, if you are a zombie today and get shot, tomorrow you will be dead, the following day you will be a survivor. You can still take your turn even if someone used their turn on you (ie, if you are a zombie and shot, you can still bite someone that day).

*Zombie Rules*

1. Zombies attack by *PMing* *another player stating* "I have bitten you and you are now infected in the zombie game" or something to that effect. Send me a copy of the PM or add me to the "conversation".

2. Zombies can only bite one person per day unless they have a power up (see below)

3. Zombies can post in this thread, but they can only grunt (so might not make sense to post in here if you don't want to get shot)

*Survivor Rules*

1. Survivors attack by *POSTING IN THIS THREAD *"I shoot so-and-so"

2. Survivors can only shoot one person per day unless they have a power up (see below)

3. Survivors can communicate in any manner they feel will help their chances of survival (ie, by PM, by communicating in this thread, etc).

*Transition Stage Rules*

1. There is only one transition stage in this game: DEAD.

2. Once a zombie is shot, they will be dead the next day, then a survivor the following.

3. When a survivor is bitten, they will be a zombie the next day.

4. If a survivor is shot, the shooter will be fed to the zombies and will become a zombie the next day.

5. If a zombie is bitten, the biter will be "cured" and will become a survivor the next day.

*Dead Mode*

1. If you were a zombie and get shot, you are dead for the next day, when you awake the third day you will be a survivor

2. Dead players can't post in this thread, because, well you're dead.

3. If you are dead, you can't bite

4. If you are dead and you get shot or bitten it was just a waste of a shot or bite by somebody because you will be a survivor anyway

The game ends when there are either no more survivors (meaning everybody playing has been infected or already is a zombie) or there are no more zombies (meaning every zombie has been shot and is dead or survivor mode)

*Power Ups:*

Look for a thread called "Abandoned Villages (R3)", which will appear at random, where there will be challenges that the survivors and zombies can participate in to earn special skills. So for example, the challenges would be something like "most creative zombie story in 200 words or less" which would be judged by vote from members of the board, highest number of votes at the end of that day would win, stuff like that.

You would keep the prize until you transformed (so if you are a survivor and get bit, you would lose the shotgun the day you become a zombie, but still have it while gestating)

The prizes are:

Double Barrel Shotgun (used by survivors for two shots per day)

Bite Proof Armor (used by survivors to survive one zombie bite per day)

Mutated Genetic Code (used by zombies to bite two times per day)

Fast Zombie (used by zombies to avoid one shot per day)

If you receive a power-up for the opposite mode you're in (i.e. you're a zombie and win a shotgun), that power-up will remain dormant until you switch modes. At that point, it will become activated and follow the rules above.

I will not disclose the power-ups in this thread, the results will only be found in the "Abandoned Villiages (R3)" threads.

Okay, let the sign ups begin. Be warned, this could get bloody.

*List of Players*

Blybrook

Master Slacker

pbrme

engineergurl

Badal


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 16, 2012)

I jokes! I'm in for another round of zombie huntin!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 16, 2012)

sure. count me in


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 16, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> I jokes! I'm in for another round of zombie huntin!


HEY! That's my line! ldman:


----------



## pbrme (Oct 16, 2012)

_"I'm your Huckleberry"_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## engineergurl (Oct 18, 2012)

guess my post didn't show up yesterday... I'm in


----------



## goodal (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll try. We are going to be moving here in a couple weeks, so I'm not sure how much free time I'll have to track this thing. I'll give it a shot (ar-15 style to some zombie brains).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > I jokes! I'm in for another round of zombie huntin!
> ...


Does this mean you're in?


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 30, 2012)

Just bringing this to the top for the new board members to possibly get some more interest!

It'll be a really quick round if we don't get more players.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks bly. Yeah, we definitely need more players before I can get this started. Let me know if you want to play.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > I jokes! I'm in for another round of zombie huntin!
> ...


Actually, it's my line. And meme. Stop harshing my mellows.


----------



## Phantom PE (Jun 5, 2013)

This still getting off the ground?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 5, 2013)

We never really got into round 3. I will probably try to get this going again at some point...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 22, 2013)

I really enjoyed this game, I'm in for the next iteration. I'll even volunteer to run it again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2013)

We never seemed to get enough interest to do another all out game.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm working on another concept for this that might get some, ahem, bites.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, I think I am nearly ready to reveal the redesigned zombie game concept. Stay tuned, details coming this week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2013)

Uh.....no time........boo.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2013)

I shoot fox in the face.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2013)

Since I still have armor from the last round, your shot is ineffective.

Bazooka shot to Dex in the nuts.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2013)

Since you shot a survivor, you're fed to the zombies again and lose your armor.

Trebuchet round to fox's nuts.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2013)

*HADOKEN!!!!!*







Trebuchet round BLOCKED! As Dex steps back in amazement, he depresses the spring latch mechanism on the Claymore mine that Fox has set for him. Mine is now armed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2013)

Dhalsim teleport to behind Fox.






Yoga-Fire!


----------



## csb (Oct 2, 2013)

nerds


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder. I'm still tweaking my revised concept of this. I almost launched but didn't get a warm fuzzy from my focus group so I am back to the drawing board.


----------

